# Popping cork rig questions



## tim_goblue (May 27, 2012)

I am originally from Michigan so Im use to fishing freshwater, so when I got down here I was told popping cork (cajun thunder) with 18in fluorocarbon leader and a #2 or #3/0 circle hook (seems like size changes name brand to name brand) with a 3in Gulp shrimp hooked ear to ear would work best in in grass flats and underdocks. It sounded odd to me but it has actually worked pretty well for me over the last year...... however lots of people look at me like im crazy when I tell them my set up and they say they only use a gulp shrimp on a 1/4 oz jig head or a J hook. So I have a few questions:

1. does anyone else use circle hooks under a popping cork for inshore fishing?
2. If you are using a circle hook under a popping cork how do you rig it? Ear to ear?
3. Why do people some people swear by only using a 1/4 oz jig head under a cork? tradition? or do they just not like circle hooks for some reason?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chris L (Jun 9, 2012)

I sometimes use a circle hook but most of the time I use a j hook to fit the size of whatever I use under it. Jigheads can be used to give it a diving appearance or make it dive faster.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I use circle hooks with live shrimp and jig heads on gulps I've never heard of using a circle hook on an artificial although I don't see why it wouldn't work


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I like to use the 2/0 thin wire crappie hooks (gold long shank) with Gulp and live shrimp. Lighter wire let's live bait swim better and Gulp "glide" rather than dive. If I want to get it deeper I put a splitshot above the hook.

Only problem is if you hook a big red or big trout it can straighten the hook if you put too much pressure on it.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw on a show where the guys are guides in the Keys, they use a circle hook so they can switch out the artifical if they want to use a live bait. I started doing that a couple of years ago and I've had great luck. I mainly use jerk bait though no cork. But yes a circle hook works great.


----------



## tim_goblue (May 27, 2012)

PCfisher66 said:


> I saw on a show where the guys are guides in the Keys, they use a circle hook so they can switch out the artifical if they want to use a live bait. I started doing that a couple of years ago and I've had great luck. I mainly use jerk bait though no cork. But yes a circle hook works great.


Thanks, do you hook it ear to ear or?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i've done it both ways. what works best for me is, if you plan to retrieve and pop as you work back toward the boat, the jighead on a 2-3 ft leader works really well. you may not need the cork if you're going that route, but it's an option for sure. if you're just gonna let it drift for a while, popping the cork only every once in a while, the circle hook, ear to ear. i've caught plenty of specks using both of these methods, but nothing beats the real thing for bait IMO. good luck!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

tim_goblue said:


> Thanks, do you hook it ear to ear or?


No, just run the hook up through the first 1/8" or so. This keep the hook opening on the top and it's pretty weedless. If you go side to side the natural weight of the hook will make it run sideways. When I get home i'll take a pic.


----------



## tim_goblue (May 27, 2012)

PCfisher66 said:


> No, just run the hook up through the first 1/8" or so. This keep the hook opening on the top and it's pretty weedless. If you go side to side the natural weight of the hook will make it run sideways. When I get home i'll take a pic.


Thanks pictures always help


----------

